# moving to chalkadiki. any one there?



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi. I'm moving to Chalkadiki in the next few weeks. Planning to rent a place around the Hanioti, Pefkohori area.

We are moving as my husband has (finally) found a decent job. I'm a little nervous as I'm a bit of a reluctant expat in the first place. I've been in Thessaloniky for around 12 years, I've always disliked cities so the move should make me happy. Also, being the breadwinner for the last 5 years has been a strain, my husband will make enough money to live on so I won't _have_to work.

The (slight) problem is that it took me a really long time to build friendships and I've been in the same job (frontasteria) for 4 years and love my place of work.

Starting over does not sound fun, even though I'm 100% in favour of the move.

Any ideas on places to meet people would be great. Also, I need a job for my sanity (although part time!) So any suggestions for teaching positions? I'd be happier with a little volunteer work than doing nothing. I'm not fussy.

So if any of you live close, all ideas welcome


----------

